# Elmira Vintage Guitar Show 10th Annual April 28, 2019



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Please plan to join us for the 10th Annual Elmira Vintage Guitar Show!
Sunday April 28, 2019
11am-4pm
3rd year in our new, bigger venue.
Accepting Exhibitor Applications Feb. 1
Reply through the website for any questions-www.ontarioguitarshows.com
Stay tuned for all the details.
Mark your calendar now!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Yeah, I'll be there with a table again this year.
I have quite a bit of guitars that I promised my wife I'd start to sell.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Yeah, I'll be there with a table again this year.
> I have quite a bit of guitars that I promised my wife I'd start to sell.


I might have to make the trip up, again. I don't think I'll have anything to sell this year, but I may have to buy something...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

jdto said:


> but I may have to buy something...


Hit my table first. lol.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Hit my table first. lol.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am looking to share a table again this year. Probably only 1 or 2 guitars, but likely a fair number of amps and pedals. Anyone interested in sharing a table?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

LexxM3 said:


> Anyone interested in sharing a table?


Depending on how many I bring, you're welcome to join me again.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Hoping to make it there this year!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

PTWamps said:


> Hoping to make it there this year!


How is it I’ve never heard of PTW Amps?! Looks great!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've moved too much stuff this year to have a table or even share one, but I may go just to...go.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

DaddyDog said:


> How is it I’ve never heard of PTW Amps?! Looks great!



Thanks, DaddyDog. I've been repairing and building cabs locally in Sherbrooke, QC for several years, but I"m just starting to hit my stride as an amp builder. That's why we won't have crossed paths before.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll have a table loaded with whatever I can fit into the truck.


----------



## atomic-age (Aug 14, 2011)

I plan on going this year. I’ll probably bring my vintage mid-‘60’s Gretsch 6120 in fab pumpkin orange, and see if someone wants to buy/swap...

Will Hammertone be bringing one of *THESE* portable Ampeg SVT’s along this year...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

How about this one? Two, count em, TWO massive 8" speakers to rawk your world. 22 watts + 22 watts = 44 watts of stereo joy.


----------



## timtheshredder (Feb 15, 2019)

Planning on it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> -Polytone 1x15"/2x8" 100 watt ss combo?


@GTmaker FYI


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> @GTmaker FYI


message sent....thanks for the heads up Dave.
G.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

From their Facebook page:

Join us at Canada's Biggest and Best Guitar Show! Sunday, April 28, 2019 11am-4pm Come and see these fine exhibitors: Adrian Jones Music School & Art Camps Al Widmeyer Solo Guitars The Jam Box Drum Rustydog Guitar Repair Norfolk & Jarvis Audio Technologies Inc. Cavecaster Cithara Guitars Dan & Gerry's Musical Stuff Dr. Dan Amps Darwin Demers Retrotown Music Kwasnycia Guitars Lee Valley Guitar Corner Ellman Tone Coolguitars.ca Gumba's South Hampton Pedals B/Back Jewellery & Loan Jeck-Made Guitars Mulligan's John Weber Maple Rock Pedalboards Dos Santos Guitars Artwork of Mark Rehkopf Folkway Music Rainville Audio/ Bad Brian Guitars Beatty's Guitar Crafts Acer Guitars Silverthorn Engineering Meadow Guitars Nice Rack Canada Pat's Guitar World The Special Instrument Company Ron Belanger Guitars Sigil Pedalboards/Cabinets Cane Custom Guitars Smart Guitar and more who wish to remain nameless!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Nate's Shack of Sit will be there, right next to Solo Guitars.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Elmira Vintage Guitar Show- TABLES SOLD OUT
Sunday, April 28, 2019
11am-4pm
Woolwich Memorial Centre 
Elmira, Ontario
$10
Bring your guitar for free appraisal by Folkway Music.

Try your luck at selling or trading your guitar.

Enter a raffle for great gear, including a custom pedal board from Maple Rock Pedalboards.

Don't miss this once a year event!

Please share this with your musical friends.

See this incredible group of exhibitors:
Guitars For Kids Charity
Adrian Jones Music School - / Adrian Jones Music & Art Camps
Al Widmeyer
Solo Guitars
The Jam Box Drum
Rustydog Guitar Repair
Norfolk & Jarvis Audio Technologies Inc.
Cavecaster 
Brian Gardner Guitar Repair
Cithara Guitars
Dan & Gerry's Musical Stuff
Dr. Dan Amps
Darwin Demers Retrotown Music
Airfield Audio
Kwasnycia Guitars
Lee Valley
Guitar Corner
Golden Hawk Imports
Ellman Tone
Coolguitars.ca
Gumba's
South Hampton Pedals
Lazer Video
B/Back Jewellery & Loan
Jeck-Made Guitars
Mulligan's 
John Weber
Maple Rock Pedalboards
Dos Santos Guitars
Artwork of Mark Rehkopf
Folkway Music
Rainville Audio/ Bad Brian Guitars
Beatty's Guitar Crafts
Acer Guitars
Silverthorn Engineering
Meadow Guitars
Nice Rack Canada 
Pat's Guitar World
The Special Instrument Company
Junction Guitars
Custom Work & Repairs by Rick Ismus Music Studio
Ron Belanger Guitars
Sigil Pedalboards/Cabinets
Cane Custom Guitars
Smart Guitar

and many more personal collections!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Pretty late to the party, but wondering if anyone would be willing to rent me a corner of their table & let me display a couple of nice items that are guaranteed to spruce things up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I won't be going to Elmira again this year. With the Ford education cuts my wife's job is at some risk so we're cutting way back on expenditures just to be safe.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

savageblue said:


> *Guitars For Kids Charity*


*I'm going to assume that this table will be accepting donations for the program. *

Please consider bringing any guitar related item to donate. If you are not attending, please send items with someone.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Can you guys who have tables post the names they are under? I have never been to the show before, but plan to this year. So I am not familiar with the members business names etc.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If anyone has room to share some space for 4 guitars please let me know.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll be there with my son. Looking forward to seeing the usual crowd and hope to meet some new folks. I'll be wearing a well faded Boston Red Sox hat. Don't be afraid to say hi if you see me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't make it this year, unfortunately. I promised to take my son to see the new Avengers movie on Sunday.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be there (Adrian Jones Music School) promoting my youth and adult rock band camps & music school. I'll also have a bunch of pedals, pickups and parts, twisted wood ukes, a few guitars and amps. Please introduce yourselves!

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Shit, that’s tomorrow. Last I looked it was Christmas. Time flows like rain and runs down a hole somewhere; come one day there ain’t much of it. Anyway, can’t make it have to work tomorrow and should probably take the Christmas tree down.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Let's make it easy. I'll be wearing my Effanem Crusher:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2019)

Same as every year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2019)

Here's what I'm bringing;


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

snacker said:


> I'll be there (Adrian Jones Music School) promoting my youth and adult rock band camps & music school. I'll also have a bunch of pedals, pickups and parts, twisted wood ukes, a few guitars and amps. Please introduce yourselves!
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


I'll be sure to stop by. I'm the guy who sold you that DeArmond Starfire last year.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Please send the rest of us some pics if you attend.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Please do send photos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2068146190144912


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

That's before the rest of the 800-plus people showed up! (but, I still enjoyed it.)


----------



## YammyV (Apr 23, 2019)

I ended up going to this for my first time - man was it crowded! Enjoyable time, I'm into Japanese guitars and they were few and far between. Saw some awesome guitars though. Luckily was was in vicinity to guilt me into not making rash decisions.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Ii was a gorgeous weather day and having just moved 20 minutes away, I attended for the first time. Remember walking into the neighbourhood candy shop when you were a kid and not knowing whether it was going to be Sweet Tarts, Jolly Ranchers ( love that name), or maybe black cat gum. Then, finding you only had a nickel in your pocket...yeah that was me yesterday. So many things to see and hear. I'm sure I said "sorry" to a dozen people after cutting them off unintentionally, and that was only in the first row. Thankfully, the missus was there to keep me grounded, although she was urging me to think about getting a custom crafted model from one of the luthiers there. We will see. The highlight was meeting Laristotle at the table he was sharing and seeing other members he pointed out. That was cool. I'll be back next year for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice to meet you too lefty. A few members stopped by.
LexxM3 shared my table. He had a lot of nice amps that piqued my interest.
Hamstrung and greco were my neighbours.
Unfortunately, none of my big ticket items sold. Just parts that I had on the table.
It paid for my lunch at least. lol

Greg Godovitz came around a couple of times eyeing my Gretsch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Greg Godovitz came around a couple of times eyeing my Gretsch.


*Greg Godovitz* (born March 20, 1951 Toronto, Ontario, Canada) is the bassist and vocalist of the Canadian power trio, Goddo.[1] Prior to his success with Goddo, Godovitz was a founding member of Fludd and played in _Sherman and Peabody_ with Buzz Shearman of Moxy and Gil Moore of Triumph.[2][3][4]


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, that was pretty much as expected. We sold a bunch of parts, small items, and couple of nice guitars. Met lots of swell folks with big eyes and little wallets, as usual. Had a bit of fun playing the Polytone bass through the Polytone bass amp. Black velvet rewlz!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)

Player99 said:


> Godovitz was a founding member of Fludd


As a kid, I used to walk past the purple Fludd bus going to/coming from school in Scarborough.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Do any of you folk know who had the 1950s ES140 for sale ?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2019)




----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

OK ,.. so who was selling one at the show ?
Maybe we can do some business .....


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hammertone said:


> Still have most of ths stuff, if anyone wants it.


Id be interested in the selling price of the Polytone contempo bass !


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Id be interested in the selling price of the Polytone contempo bass !


Happy to discuss via PM


----------



## Deezel13 (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice, not too far for me to travel, just North of St Jacobs Farmers Market.
Think I may come check it out and bring my son.

edit:
Oooops, unless I fire up the Delorian I may have to miss this one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Deezel13 said:


> Nice, not too far for me to travel, just North of St Jacobs Farmers Market.
> Think I may come check it out and bring my son.


@Deezel13 The same event this year is on *April 26th, 2020*.
Many GC members will very likely be there! Some will be vendors.
Here is a link to the 2020 thread: Elmira Vintage Guitar Show APRIL 26, 2020


----------

